# Canon 6D won't turn on.



## juanpesandi (Dec 3, 2012)

I need help!

I tried everything I could. The battery is completely charged. The camera does not turn on.

I only could turn on the upper display and the shutter, and only when I put the battery while the camera has the switch to "on". But if I turn it off and turn it on again, it won't work. It only works if take out the battery, turn the camera on, and put the battery in. The main display doesn't work in any way! The shutter button feels also kind of loose; I can't feel any "click" sound.

What the hell is happening?


----------



## RC (Dec 3, 2012)

That definitely sucks.
You might have a defective battery. One of my 7D batteries would not power up my 5D3 and it behaved similar. Go to a shop or retailer who carries the 6D (or same battery body) and see if they will let you test it. Otherwise you will have to return your kit.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 3, 2012)

This may sound silly, but you did charge the battery before use, right? They come mostly dead n the box.

-Brian


----------



## juanpesandi (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes I did charged it and it says it's fully charged.

Do I need the lens to turn it on? Or the SD card? I just used a 4GB SDHC card but it's not helping.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 3, 2012)

It sucks, but it sounds like you have a bad camera. Keep the packing and everything else, and return it tomorrow.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 3, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> It sucks, but it sounds like you have a bad camera. Keep the packing and everything else, and return it tomorrow.



sounds like it


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 3, 2012)

So, now that the 6D is actually out how is it?
"It doesn't even turn on"

Well, so much for the D600 internal dust thing


----------



## juanpesandi (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I'll have to go change it tomorrow 

It will probably take like a week, but it's better than nothing.

thanks anyway, guys.


----------



## Andreak (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got mine yesterday and I am gettin an erro 01 abou the leans and camera being faulty and clean contact I have tried everything funny thing is the same lens that wont work on my 6d works fine when I put it on my canon rebel??? Called cannon they say it may be my lens and i would have to send it in for repair. It is the only EF lens that I have too so they said I should try and borrow somone elses lens and see it that is the problem to isolate the issue between the camera and the lens. I just dont get why it works on my othe rcamera fine???


----------



## M.ST (Dec 6, 2012)

Return the camera and demand a new one.

It´s the same as with the 5D Mark III. Some people test the cameras, send the errors and problems to Canon and nothing happens.

A lot of people buy the camera and if they had luck Canon introduce an update.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

juanpesandi said:


> What the hell is happening?



You happen to be the unofficial tester for the camera, and that at an early adopter's premium :-( ... Canon obviously was in a hurry putting the 6d together because of the d600 pressure, and even though they choose good ol' 60d and 5d2 components doesn't mean the 6d got thorough testing.

Just return the thing until you get a good one, I'm sure the retailers won't make a fuzz because they are very well aware recently introduced products often have bugs.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the same problem with my 6D. Won't turn on.

Took it in and they say its a defective base plate. No parts in the US so have to wait for it to ship from Japan. 7-14 business days


----------



## bmwzimmer (Mar 17, 2013)

You don't believe me?? How about some evidence?? 

Here's a picture of my Defective 6D with it's 2nd Warranty Claim in less than 3 weeks. Going on 3rd.... 
Camera Ordered Feb 14th, Got it Feb 20 or 21st. After 200 shots, power is intermittent. I have 3-4 Batteries and multiple SD cards and it will not power on. Sometimes if I don't touch it for a few hours, it will work again. It stopped working entirely on Feb 26th. I took it to Canon (Luckily I'm in So Cal so I dropped it off)

May 1st
First Issue - Camera won't turn on. 
They ended up replacing the "base plate" 

May 14th
I was soooo happy to get it back. As soon as I picked it up, I stuck in a battery and SD card to check it out and immediately got an Error 06 message. (Sensor cleaning Error). I was still in the parking lot so I came back in to drop it off. They told me since this is a multiple repair, it would get priority. 

May 15th
They ended up replacing some circuit board and it works after I stuck in the battery and SD card.
Took it home and didn't get to take more than 10-15 shots since it was Friday night and I had dinner plans.

May 16th
I played with it this morning and after 15 minutes of use, the power is intermittent AGAIN!!! I notice that when it cools down a bit after an hour or so, I can somehow get it to power on my inserting/removing/wiggling all the buttons. 

I'll have to take it in AGAIN Monday morning.
The quality of my 6D is CRAP!!!! My trusty old 50D NEVER has a single issue over 4 years.


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 18, 2013)

Just because you got a bad copy doesnt mean all of them are crap...calm down and just submit a claim to the retailer.

If it doesnt work then exchange it for a new one. Its not rocket science here.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Mar 18, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> Just because you got a bad copy doesnt mean all of them are crap...calm down and just submit a claim to the retailer.
> 
> If it doesnt work then exchange it for a new one. Its not rocket science here.



I said the quality of *MY* 6D is CRAP. Not all 6D's. I still feel it's a high quality camera despite the on button being very intermittent. I would recommend it to all my amateur photographer buddies who don't shoot sports. 

On a side note,
I discovered over the weekend that if I just LEAVE the switch on and let it power itself off or sleep after 1-2 minutes, it works. It's just when I use it and turn it on and off, it sometimes doesn't turn on. Only heavy usage causes this issue. Perhaps the electronics are overheating? If I turn it on and take 5-10 shots, it will work flawlessly when I turn it on and off. But if I take 30-50 shots in 5 minutes or take over 2 minutes of video, it may not turn back on until I wait a few hours and take out the batteries/card and flick the power button on about 10 times to get it to work again. 

I haven't dropped it off to Canon yet since I want to use it this week to take some pictures. I just leave the switch on the entire time just to be safe...

It's complicated as to why I can't return it to the retailer. It was part of a 6D kit that my friend and I purchased together. I paid 1600 for the body, he paid 750 ish for the lens. 
But he ended up selling the lens to some stranger on Craigslist so now I can't return the full kit in exchange for a new kit unless we HUNT down that guy that bought the lens and convince him to return it.


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 19, 2013)

bmwzimmer said:


> I said the quality of *MY* 6D is CRAP. Not all 6D's. I still feel it's a high quality camera despite the on button being very intermittent. I would recommend it to all my amateur photographer buddies who don't shoot sports.
> 
> On a side note,
> I discovered over the weekend that if I just LEAVE the switch on and let it power itself off or sleep after 1-2 minutes, it works. It's just when I use it and turn it on and off, it sometimes doesn't turn on. Only heavy usage causes this issue. Perhaps the electronics are overheating? If I turn it on and take 5-10 shots, it will work flawlessly when I turn it on and off. But if I take 30-50 shots in 5 minutes or take over 2 minutes of video, it may not turn back on until I wait a few hours and take out the batteries/card and flick the power button on about 10 times to get it to work again.
> ...



Thats unfortunate. Were you able to try the camera with a different battery to make sure that its not the battery thats defective? There shouldnt be anything overheating in the camera, only very extended video durations could cause heat issues.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Mar 19, 2013)

Not the battery or memory card. I have 3 batteries and multiple cards. 

I did power it up yesterday and took a handful of images and it appears the problem kind of went away. Hopefully it doesn't come back when I'm in the middle of something important. I'm taking the camera to the night market tonight and will take lots of photos so we'll see.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 19, 2013)

Id send it to the customer support, this sure isnt normal.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Apr 10, 2013)

Canon Customer service is great. They have decided to replace the camera with a brand new one!!!


----------



## xialibaren (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't know if you guys have this problem fixed yet. I have exactly the same problem. After 200 or 300 shots in one morning, my 6d shuts off and cannot be turned back on again until I wait for a few hours. I have sent it to canon service center twice and the problem remains. The first time they just did firmware upgrade. I got the same problem first time I used it after the repair. The 2nd time they said that they replaced power assembly. I received it yesterday and took it out this morning. I took 297 shots in 4 hours this morning. It died again at 10:30am. I lost many photo opportunities (one of them is once a life time opportunity). Now I am asked to send it back the 3rd time! 

I like the image quality of 6d at high ISO/low light. I could give 6d a 5star rating if it's reliable. But now I can't even give it 1 star. It was really really frustrating experience.








bmwzimmer said:


> BruinBear said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you got a bad copy doesnt mean all of them are crap...calm down and just submit a claim to the retailer.
> ...


----------



## bmwzimmer (Aug 9, 2013)

After 3 times, they should replace your 6D. Only Good thing about that was they gave me a full retail box so I have an extra battery, battery charger, manuals, cables, strap, etc... 
It's been about 5K-6K shots so far since it was replaced and has not given me any further issues... 

You're be in love with the camera again once you get a working one. The problem is pretty rare.


----------



## xialibaren (Aug 9, 2013)

I got exactly the same problem. Sent it in twice and problem remains. The first time I sent it in they upgraded firmware. The 2nd time they said that they replaced power assembly. I got it back last night. This morning I took it out at 6:30am, shoot 297 pictures in 4 hours, and the camera died at 10:30am. Called canon and was asked to ship it back 3rd time! 

Have you guys got a satisfactory resolution? I don't know if their 3rd try will resolve anything. It seems to me the problem is not isolated. If more people used 6d more heavily, the problem report will increase significantly. 



bmwzimmer said:


> BruinBear said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you got a bad copy doesnt mean all of them are crap...calm down and just submit a claim to the retailer.
> ...


----------



## xialibaren (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for quick reply. I guess that I'll just request replacement. 
The power is back on now. I'll keep it for one more day to cover Thunder over Michigan airshow tomorrow. 




bmwzimmer said:


> After 3 times, they should replace your 6D. Only Good thing about that was they gave me a full retail box so I have an extra battery, battery charger, manuals, cables, strap, etc...
> It's been about 5K-6K shots so far since it was replaced and has not given me any further issues...
> 
> You're be in love with the camera again once you get a working one. The problem is pretty rare.


----------



## freedom (Jul 3, 2014)

My 6D would not turn on also.

I checked this forum to see what was being said.

Did not find a solution for my problem.

Rechecking my camera...I discovered the screw on my camera grip was loose.

Tightened the screw and every thing is working again.

Now happy with my 6D again.......It works great...


----------

